
Ask HN: What will you use when Twitter goes bust? - neilellis
It seems more a question of when rather than if. So what will you be using instead?
======
LordWinstanley
[https://quitter.no](https://quitter.no)

...but Twitter won't go bust [or rather, won't disappear if it does go bust].
There are too many lazy news sites citing Tweets as if they were Reuters or AP
wire stories, for such a resource to be let fail.

